# 2- even 3-nozzle booms on *Backpack* BATTERY-pwr'ed sprayers?



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Howdy-hey all! What a busy and exciting (seed!) time of year!

Question: *can any of you advise as to the actual "work-ability" or practicality of my screwing a 2-nozzle boom - or even a 3-nozzle boom - on the end of the wand of my Chapin 24v battery-powered 4-gal backpack sprayer?**

I'm trying to envision how I would walk with and hold either the 2- or 3- boom assembly (I currently walk predominantly backwards with a back-n-forth "sweeping" type motion but, in some "narrow areas" between walls or planting beds I may just walk back and forth and spray in left to right "row" type fashion (I'm on all hills and slopes :roll:

*2nd query: Is the Chapin 24v backpack sprayer pump strong enough to effectively push liquid through TWO-nozzles? (I'm thinking "maybe" but, am really curious if the same Chapin 24v backpack sprayer pump is strong enough to push liquid through THREE nozzles?!* :?

*** - I did a cursory search and see all sorts of references to multi-nozzle booms on walk behind push sprayers and tow-behind sprayers but, alls I am taking about here is a 24v battery powered 4-gal backpack sprayer ...

Here are the Chapin accessory multi-nozzle booms to which I'm referring and which I am thinking of taking a $ gamble on, depending upon any wisdom shared here :lol:


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

I use the Chapin 24v backpack sprayer with the 2 nozzle boom. Works fine for me.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I've had pretty good luck with 140 degree flood tip nozzles with my hand can. They are the same nozzle type as on my two nozzle boom sprayer. I've found them pretty good for large area spot spray, as well as my fencelines. It would probably work just as well for broadcast with a backpack, just as a single nozzle version of my tow behind.

They are teejet style and available in many places, I found my local tractor supply has a good assortment of sizes on the shelf for matching with your pump, I often find them on their clearance shelf too:
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-140-deg-flood-tip-05-gal-pack-of-2


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

My experience was the chapin 24v doesnt have enough flow for the 3 nozzle boom, however I never tried experimenting with different tips.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I also use the two nozzle on my Chapin 24V with no issues in regard to it having enough power. What is annoying me about my set up now is it is leaking where I attach it to my wand. Even with teflon tape, I am still getting some leaks that drive me nuts. I just ordered a new boom to hopefully fix the issue.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

tommyboy said:


> I use the Chapin 24v backpack sprayer with the 2 nozzle boom. Works fine for me.


@tommyboy , *thank you, Thank You, THANK YOU!* :beer:



Dkrem said:


> I've had pretty good luck with 140 degree flood tip nozzles with my hand can. They are the same nozzle type as on my two nozzle boom sprayer. I've found them pretty good for large area spot spray, as well as my fencelines. It would probably work just as well for broadcast with a backpack, just as a single nozzle version of my tow behind.
> 
> They are teejet style and available in many places, I found my local tractor supply has a good assortment of sizes on the shelf for matching with your pump, I often find them on their clearance shelf too:
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-140-deg-flood-tip-05-gal-pack-of-2


@Dkem, *wow - never occurred to me to look for these inside TractorSupply - Thank YOU!!!! (LOL, im gettin' goosebumps thinking about a 2-nozzle boom with those 140-deg flood tips, for some specific applications*! :lol:



gm560 said:


> My experience was the chapin 24v doesnt have enough flow for the 3 nozzle boom, however I never tried experimenting with different tips.


@gm560, *Thank You - you just saved me >$40+ buckaroos!* :thumbup:



Bmossin said:


> I also use the two nozzle on my Chapin 24V with no issues in regard to it having enough power. What is annoying me about my set up now is it is leaking where I attach it to my wand. Even with teflon tape, I am still getting some leaks that drive me nuts. I just ordered a new boom to hopefully fix the issue.


@Bmossin, *Thank you so much for this info :wave: - are you using a 'CF' ("Control Flow") valve (the ones I use have the red colored cap). I don't think a CF valve would necessarily "fix" threads that aren't precise but gosh, not having teflon tape solve the dripping is frustrating / aggravating* ...

*Thank You All, again - I really, REALLY appreciate your time in replying ; I know how busy life can get and I value y'all's time as much as my own! :thumbup:

Very VERY EXCITED about the prospect of shaving any time off my hours long spray sessions!* :banana:


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

@Bmossin, *Thank you so much for this info :wave: - are you using a 'CF' ("Control Flow") valve (the ones I use have the red colored cap). I don't think a CF valve would necessarily "fix" threads that aren't precise but gosh, not having teflon tape solve the dripping is frustrating / aggravating* ...

I actually ordered the red CF Valve to attach at the wand to see if that would help make a difference by just being a better means of attachment.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Roger that.

I envision one CF valve at end of my wand - but in between end of wand and before the 2-nozzle boom ... (can't imagine I'd need a CF valve at each nozzle point but then, I'm learning for first time and am all ears! :lol:

PS - In case this of assist to anyone else; here is where I found the 2-nozzle boom at what I "perceive" to be a pretty good price - until shipping was added in on the boom and several other items I placed on same order (I.e., the "Shooter" attachment nozzle for end of pressure washing extension poles: reportedly effective up to 2 and 3 stories above operator ... we Shall See!  )
"*More Power!*" - Tim the Tool Man Taylor

Note: *PLEASE ANYONE FEEL FREE TO POST INFO UP IF YOU KNOW WHERE PRICE on Chapin-related stuff MAY BE LOWER!* :lol: :lol:

Replacement 2 Nozzle Boom Assembly $24.54
MSRP: $34.87 (You save $10.33 ) SKU: 6-7780
https://stores.kecsupplies.com/replacement-2-nozzle-boom-assembly/


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You are all running into the limited volume of the electric pump. 2 nozzles or 3 nozzles can be fitted but then each nozzle can only output 0.1-0.2 GPM. Fan nozzles that small also dispense very small droplets.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

More Power!" - Tim the Tool Man Taylor


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> You are all running into the limited volume of the electric pump. 2 nozzles or 3 nozzles can be fitted but then each nozzle can only output 0.1-0.2 GPM. Fan nozzles that small also dispense very small droplets.


That suspicion is what prompted me to ask ... I def see a gas powered backpack sprayer in my future; however; my crystal ball tells me it ain't gonna be as soon as I'd like


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The brass and stainless steel pumps on the Tomahawk sprayers are capable of serious output. Like being able to drive 3 AI 110-04 nozzles at once


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

gm560 said:


> My experience was the chapin 24v doesnt have enough flow for the 3 nozzle boom, however I never tried experimenting with different tips.


I use it all the time on mine.

Check that your screens aren't clogged on the hand valve.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

anyone build a dual boom for a M4S backpack sprayer? With the weird threads on it it's hard finding parts with out replacing everything after the hose


----------



## mrficxit (Sep 11, 2021)

@Di3soft Check out the M4S website. They sell a 2 and 4 nozzle boom, as well as some other goodies if you don't have a newer sprayer...i.e. recirculating pump, bigger battery and pump, etc.


----------

